# Which one?



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

I’m entering Ozzy in a calendar contest in Feb. I cannot decide which one to enter, so asking for opinions. TIA


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

They’re both excellent! But the fireplace one seems more calendar-like imo


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

They’re both great pictures of a great dog, so hard to choose. I think I’m gonna have to go with the fireplace one. Very cozy looking.


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

Such a stunning dog. I love them both and would vote fireplace because it is calender like. But the dark shadow on the right side shades his majesty lol
I vote snow he is so well defined with the white flurry. He is so clear and in his element. Love his face in the snow picture. 

Both would make great Xmas cards


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Fireplace!!!!! Is this for a stud dog calendar 🤣😍.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Another vote for fireplace!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

mycobraracr said:


> Fireplace!!!!! Is this for a stud dog calendar 🤣😍.


Lol No, just adult GSD’s


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

I also vote fireplace. Makes me really want to get on the floor for a cuddle.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I also agree, fire place. But wow, that snow photo is also very attractive


----------



## WVNed (4 mo ago)

I like them both. The snow one.


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

I like the snow picture just a touch better. Both are great.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

The fireplace shadows one side of face...the snow pic lights up his perfection


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

car2ner said:


> I also agree, fire place. But wow, that snow photo is also very attractive


I know I’m stuck on which one big time. I love the colors with the fireplace but the snow really shows his expression


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

I love the snow shot, but for a calendar, I think the full body fireplace 'composition' is better.


----------



## davewis (Jan 7, 2020)

Have you guys been practicing? It looks like he has been working on his smoldering eyes


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

davewis said:


> Have you guys been practicing? It looks like he has been working on his smoldering eyes


Yep, for almost 5yrs. He loves the camera and is a very easy subject


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

Can't you submit both?


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I would definitely go with the fireplace. That's a fantastic photo!


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

The fireplace, His body is not cut off. You can lighten up the shadows and give him a bit of pop in Lightroom, Photoshop or similar program.


----------



## Amadan (9 mo ago)

Both excellent.
The fireplace gets my vote.


----------



## Rich M. (7 mo ago)

Both are great photos. I like the snow one. The fireplace is nice, but the reflection off the fireplace glass takes away from the picture - my opinion only.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I like both and the fireplace pic is very regal, but I love the snow pic.
Are you making me an Ozzy calendar?


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Rosebud99 said:


> Can't you submit both?


No, only one


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

drparker151 said:


> The fireplace, His body is not cut off. You can lighten up the shadows and give him a bit of pop in Lightroom, Photoshop or similar program.


Photo has to be original no photoshop


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> I like both and the fireplace pic is very regal, but I love the snow pic.
> Are you making me an Ozzy calendar?


One day I will. I’m submitting a pic for a calendar contest.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> Photo has to be original no photoshop


I guess you can edit photo


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> I guess you can edit photo


If you have Photoshop Elements and go to Enhance/Adjust Lighting/Shadows/Highlights - lighten shadows (~20%) darken highlights (~35%) you can see more detail in Ozzy and it tones down the fireplace reflection a tad.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Rosebud99 said:


> If you have Photoshop Elements and go to Enhance/Adjust Lighting/Shadows/Highlights - lighten shadows (~20%) darken highlights (~35%) you can see more detail in Ozzy and it tones down the fireplace reflection a tad.


Thanks. I have someone offer to help with that. I am not good with that stuff.


----------



## techinstructor (Nov 15, 2014)

They are both great but the fireplace one is begging to be on a calendar. He looks warn and confidently in his place.


----------



## HollandN (Aug 12, 2020)

Fireplace


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

And now I have this. Taken today.


----------



## davewis (Jan 7, 2020)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> And now I have this. Taken today.
> View attachment 593924


This picture is composed beautifully. But the upright pose seems off for Ozzy. Ozzy is most striking when he shows his strength and agility combined with his complete attention on you.

Even in front of the fireplace, he looks like he waiting contentedly for his next opportunity to chase some squirrels with you.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

davewis said:


> This picture is composed beautifully. But the upright pose seems off for Ozzy. Ozzy is most striking when he shows his strength and agility combined with his complete attention on you.
> 
> Even in front of the fireplace, he looks like he waiting contentedly for his next opportunity to chase some squirrels with you.


Yes, I see your point he looks small framed looking up but I love this pic.


----------



## davewis (Jan 7, 2020)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> Yes, I see your point he looks small framed looking up but I love this pic.
> View attachment 593937


Now that is a picture of Ozzy. He is perfectly calm and in control of himself.... While looking like he could launch himself at whatever needs chasing at the drop of a hat (or ball or piece of hotdog).


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

All great shots of Ozzy, but the fireplace one still "speaks" calendar.


----------



## davewis (Jan 7, 2020)

Rosebud99 said:


> All great shots of Ozzy, but the fireplace one still "speaks" calendar.


Yes, you are probably right. The fireplace one has the best potential for a calendar.

When I was little, I had dog wallpaper. There was a repeating pattern of profile sketches of eight hunting dogs. I spent hours looking at their shape and how they held themselves as I fell asleep 

The fireplace picture makes me think of the https://www.livescience.com/63645-optical-illusion-young-old-woman.html illusion.

When My niece brought her boyfriend over last weekend, I am sure they saw Ole very differently.

My niece saw a big furry friend staring intently at her waiting for her to clap her hand against her leg. That is his signal that he can run over and rub his huge furry head against her leg. It is best to hold onto something. In his excitement, he can push a small person from one end of the couch to the other.

The boyfriend saw a huge ugly wolf staring at him. Ready to eat his face if he moved (or even thought) wrong.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Love the snowy.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I think the fireplace is the best composed picture but the reflection is distracting.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> Yes, I see your point he looks small framed looking up but I love this pic.
> View attachment 593937


This one! He is so gorgeous


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> This one! He is so gorgeous


😊


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I'm a fan of the snow picture. I like how the flakes show as falling against the backdrop of his coat.

The fireplace one is nice , too, with the verticals of the fireplace, mirrored by the rug and the reflections in the fireplace but some of those reflections make it a bit busy.

Both good shots. Let us know how you fair in the contest.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

middleofnowhere said:


> I'm a fan of the snow picture. I like how the flakes show as falling against the backdrop of his coat.
> 
> The fireplace one is nice , too, with the verticals of the fireplace, mirrored by the rug and the reflections in the fireplace but some of those reflections make it a bit busy.
> 
> Both good shots. Let us know how you fair in the contest.


I will for sure.


----------



## dojoson41 (Oct 14, 2018)

for a calendar set (for the wall portrait) up it would definitely be the fire place one-it says warmth,home, family and loved=peace, while the snow says play so yeah fireplace#1


----------

